#  Schulmedizin >   Hifu >

## lazarus80

Leider habe ich gestern meinen Beitrag anonym erstell,das war ein Fehler von mir.Wer von euch ist mit Hifu behandelt worden und was habt ihr für eine Meinung.Ist diese Methode in Ordnung ?Bei mir ist der PSA Wert wieder gestiegen.Für eine Antwort bin ich dankbar.

----------

